# Pacman frog wont eat insects



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

how important are insects in a horned frogs diet? creosote (my aprox 1 year old horned frog) will not eat insects of any description. iv tried crickets of varying sizes, locusts, meal worms, earthworms and morio worms. he will not eat any of them, the bug can sit infront of his mouth but he wont touch it. he will eat mice however, he'd eat them every day if i let him. as it is he gets a fluff every 10 days as i dont want to leave him without food any longet than that. i offer him an insect of some discription every other day. do i just accept that hes on an all mouse diet? i dust the mice with a vitamin and calcium powder. thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I love your frogs name :2thumb::2thumb:

what sort of size/wieght is he?

I had 3 horned frogs,2 would eat anything the other never grew and despite offering him each day,crickets,locusts,earth worms pinkie mice,he would only eat wax worms,sadly he passed away 3 weeks ago,but as I said he never grew,I do have to offer my other two bigger crickets or locusts as they ignore small ones :bash:
I am sure someone will be along soon to advise you :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

what about slugs? or snails with shell removed?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

thank you :no1: hes a good size, i can try and weigh him if it helps? i may loose a finger in the process but i shall try.....

i hadnt though of slugs/snails :blush: will ones from the garden be alright?


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

i would have thought so if earthworms are ok then they should be aswell aslong as they havnt been near any pesticides someone may come along and know for sure if they will be ok so dont try them yet


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

try pacman food from samuri reptiles 
i think you can get it off american ebay


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Are the insects you're using large enough to attract his attention? At a year old it should be adult size so you're looking at Lob Worms and adult locusts.
You can also feed fishy stuff - fish, shrimps, prawns, squid etc. etc.
If it really refuses to feed on anything other than mice just stop feeding it for a while, if it's of good weight it'll happily go for months without feeding so if you don't give in so quickly he might be more tempted by the insect fodder.


----------

